# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Guz na tarczycy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mama 11 lat temu miała zabieg usunięcia guza niezłośliwego z tarczycy. Ostatnio na wizycie kontrolne lekarz się zaniepokoił, bowiem :
Kikuty tarczycy położone u podstaw szyi o niejednorodnym typie echa oraz o nierównej granicy, asymetrycznie:
PP 2,2 i 1,99, 30 mm- obj 6cm3
PL1,68,1,5 i 31 mm- obj 6cm3
Ponadto w obydwu płatach zmiany liczne rozsiane-heterogenne o mieszanej 1 echo(-) echogeniczności, o średnicy do 1,2 cm w kikucie lewym. Obj całego gruczołu 12 cm 3. Węzły chłonne widoczne- o typowej strukturze..
Wskazane Bac zm płata lewego. Struma nodosa. 
To jest wynik usg... Proszę o podpowiedz co to może być, pacjentka została skierowana na biopsję

----------


## pimpam

Trzeba poczekać na wynik biopsji, który wykluczy/potwierdzi zmiany nowotworowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy można na podstawie wyżej opisanego badania stwierdzić przypuszczenia lekarza ? Zawsze gdy guz osiągnie wielkość powyżej 1 cm kierują pacjenta na biopsje ? Czy istnieją pewne podejrzenia co do tego że guz może być złośliwy ? Nie wiem co dokładnie powiedział lekarz a od samej mamy niewiele mogę wyciągnąć. Wiem tylko że lekarz był zaniepokojony tym guzem...  :Frown:  Jestem załamana

----------


## pimpam

> Zawsze gdy guz osiągnie wielkość powyżej 1 cm kierują pacjenta na biopsje ?


Jeśli chodzi o tarczycę, to tak, kazdy guzek powyżej 1 cm powinien być przebadany histoptologicznie.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli guz powiększa rozmiar z 0,6 cm na 1,2 cm w ciągu 6 miesięcy oznacza coś złego ? Zastanawiam się dlaczego on tak szybko się powiększył  :Frown:  Tak bywa czy oznacza to coś najgorszego ?  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## gamewial

Trzeba wykonać marker CT czyli poziom kalcytoniny we krwi. To pozwoli wykluczyć lub potwierdzić diagnoze. Jęsli CT wyjdzie wysokie to znaczy ,że guz jest złośliwy. Szybkie rośnięcie niestety potwierdza moje obawy. Nie wiem jakie są  pani warunki finansowe ,ale proponuje jak najszybciej wykonać marker prywatnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaka jest różnica pomiędzy biopsją a badaniem kalcytoniny we krwi. ? Badanie mama będzie miała 13 kwietnia( biopsję)  i potem pewnie trzeba czekać jakieś 2, 3 tygodnie na wynik. Ile kosztuje to badanie markrów, jak długo trzeba na nie czekać  ?  :Frown:  
Co z usg wynika ? O co chodzi z tym zmiany liczne rozsiane-heterogenne o mieszanej 1 echo(-) echogeniczności, o średnicy do 1,2 cm w kikucie lewym.... echogeniczność ? Czy z tego wyniku można wywnioskować że lekarz podejrzewa złośliwy nowotwór ?  :Frown: 
Czytałam że złośliwy nowotwór występuję bardzo rzadko, więc zastanawiam się czy istnieje prawdopodobieństwo że jest złośliwy skoro wcześniej wycinana zmiana była łagodna ? Czy mogą istnieć jakieś inne czynniki które odpowiadają za szybki wzrost tego guza ?

----------


## gamewial

Zmiany heterogenne to np. Torbiele. Markery kosztują ok 100-200 zł. Wcześnie zdiagnozowany rak tarczycy daje 98% wyleczeń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlaczego w takim razie lekarz zaleca biopsję zamiast zrobić badanie krwi ? Czytałam że to badanie jest początkowym etapem w wykrywaniu nowotworu. Ostatecznie pozwala wykryć je biopsja. Ile należy czekać na wynik tego badania krwi i gdzie się udać z wynikami ?
Mam wrażenie ze gamewial wiesz o co chodzi w tym badaniu usg ? A ta echogeniczność (-) ? Czy możesz coś więcej powiedzieć ?

----------


## gamewial

Wyniki markerów powinny być w ten sam dzień lub na następny. Jeżeli wyjdą źle trzeba się udać do onkologa.  Nie mogę powiedzieć dlaczego lekarz wysłał odrazu na biopsje. Może podejrzewa raka anaplastycznego ,który jest rzadki a markery nie zawsze przy nim wychodzą. Echogeniczność świadczy o tym ,że w tarczycy toczy się stan zapalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy pierwszej operacji po wykryciu guza u mamy ( 11 lat temu) też została wysłana na biopsję po czym okazało się że guz nie jest złośliwy ale lepiej go wyciąć. Mam nadzieję że badanie to ma sprawdzić tylko " na wszelki wypadek" czy coś się groźniejszego tam nie dzieje. W usg pisze też coś o węzłach chłonnych... Nie są powiększone tak bo coś by pisało o tym w tym badaniu. Jeśli węzły nie są powiększone to chyba dobrze ? Czytałam że często przy nowotworze węzły się powiększają. Czy mogą istnieć jakieś inne czynniki wpływające na pojawienie się guza ? Wiem że mama nie robiła długo badania TSH więc może wzrost tego spowodował że się znacznie powiększył ? O co chodzi z tym stanem zapalnym. Proszę o jak najwięcej informacji w tym temacie.

----------


## gamewial

Stan zapalny może być wywołany przez różne czynniki: raka, chorobe Hashimoto i wiele innych chorób. Na rozwój raka wpływa palenie papierosów. 85% cierpiących na raka tarczycy to palacze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ta choroba Hashimoto ? Jest możliwa przy opisie usg u mamy ? Czy może też być powodem nadczynność czy niedoczynność ? 
JEST JAKIŚ INNY CZYNNIK KTÓRY WPŁYWA NA WZROST GUZA ?

----------


## gamewial

Przy chorobie Hashimoto może występować taki obraz echoechogenicznoci. Także mogą sie tworzyć guzki. Może lekarz skierował na biopsje w celu diagnozy choroby Hashimoto,ponieważ tak się ją diagnozuje i dlatego nie robił markerów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oprócz wykrywania tej choroby biopsja wykrywa także wprost to czy guz jest złośliwy   ? Czy choroba Hashimoto wpływa na wzrost guzów ? Jak się ją leczy ?

----------


## gamewial

Tak wykrywa czy jest złośliwy. Chorobę Hashimoto leczy się hormonami zwykle tyroksyną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wynik tsh: hormon tyreotropowy- 2,6478 ulU/ML. - Zbyt niski wskaźnik, tak ?
Podwyższony cholesterol: 229.00 i faktor reumatoidalny 3.40 - Oba są lekko podwyższone... Reszta morfologii i badanie moczu w normie. 
Wczoraj robione badania- co mogą oznaczać ? Czy niedoczynność tarczycy może wskazywać na chorobę Hasi... i wzrost guzka ?

----------


## Maria46

witam :Smile: 
pierwsza operacja wycięcia guzków tarczycy w 1983 roku,histopatologicznie guz łagodny
na jednym z pozostałych kikutów w 2003 druga operacja,wynik guz łagodny
przez ostatnie lata USG bez zmian i hormony w normie
ostatnie USG w styczniu na kikucie guzek 1.5 cm ,hormony w normie
po drugiej operacji porażona struna głosowa i prześwit w tchawicy 3 milimetrowy
proszę o poradę czy wycinać guzek czy czekać
boję się dalszych powikłań ...
pozdrawiam Maria

----------


## Maria46

witam :Smile: 
pierwsza operacja wycięcia guzków tarczycy w 1983 roku,histopatologicznie guz łagodny
na jednym z pozostałych kikutów w 2003 druga operacja,wynik guz łagodny
przez ostatnie lata USG bez zmian i hormony w normie
ostatnie USG w styczniu na kikucie guzek 1.5 cm ,hormony w normie
po drugiej operacji porażona struna głosowa i prześwit w tchawicy 3 milimetrowy
proszę o poradę czy wycinać guzek czy czekać
boję się dalszych powikłań ...
pozdrawiam Maria

----------

